
Self-taught rocket scientist plans to launch - spking
https://apnews.com/9d8e5e8e9245412ab80f5a1f58d885b7/Self-taught-rocket-scientist-plans-to-launch-over-ghost-town
======
BFatts
"I don't believe in science." and "There's no difference between science and
science fiction."

Whatever this guy accomplishes... he's still an idiot.

